# Local Legends - Let's have some fun.



## Steelheadfred

OK, for the sake of fun, let's list some local legends, not guides, but real steelhead bums, guys that are there in good seasons and bad, that just seem to be able to catch em when ever and where ever. Guys that whole life revolve around fishing, not fishing when their life allows.

So with out offending anyone, let's here who they are and what quirks make them special.


----------



## cmueller302

My vote goes to ausablesteelhead. Never met the guy but a few years ago he posted some LRB photo's at the end of Dec. On a day I felt bad letting my dog go outside to go to the bathroom. His posts are usually spot on and he changes technic with different rivers.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

okay, at the risk of my safety i will say something about the steelhead/brown trout wizard that fishes exclusively at the mouth of a certain stream in south central manistee county YEAR ROUND. im pretty sure he fishes it through the ice and when there is no safe ice and a meager amount of "fishable" water he is the first person there with his strange horizontal, 3 way rod holder. he never leaves without a fish and i have personally seen him catch , what i assumed to be, a 19 pound or at least master angler steelhead and throw it back with out looking at it twice. he is a legend in my circle of friends.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Bobber Bill, Coho Joe, Cigar Bill.......they feel strongly about the Boardman River in Traverse City-----strong enough to paint their names on a garbage can under the U.S. 31 Bridge.:lol:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman




----------



## Fishslayer5789

Stelmon....the only guy I know that will live on a pier for 2 days straight. I saw him sleeping on the Elberta Pier during the afternoon a few years ago when I was out there. He had his fishing gear next to him and his hat over his face....laying on the cement and resting up for the evening bite. I thought he was a homeless guys for a second----nope, just Stelmon. I chose to sleep in my bed and drive back and forth.


----------



## Hoytman5

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Bobber Bill, Coho Joe, Cigar Bill.......they feel strongly about the Boardman River in Traverse City-----strong enough to paint their names on a garbage can under the U.S. 31 Bridge.:lol:


Good ole' Coho Joe. Just ran into him the other day.


----------



## Fishndude

If Bobber Bill is the guy who slams Steelhead with a centerpin up at Tippy dam, then I consider him to be a local legend up there. Likewise the older Russian guy who fishes from a canoe, above the coffer at Tippy. They catch tons of fish, and are there more than just about anybody. 

Bobby Mayer @ Grand Haven pier is pretty well known.

I will throw in Ausable Steelhead on the Ausable. He isn't there as much as he was when he lived in Bay City, but has become a local legend over the years, for his knowledge of the river, and ability to pull fish when others get blanked.


----------



## Big Brown

"leather head" on the Muskegon


----------



## Roger That

Who is the old wizard beard who plunks spawn at union st. on the boardman??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bombcast

I fished the Au Sable a couple times with an older guy named Haynes Dugger. this was late 80's. He absolutely pounded fish, bottom bouncing spawn. I think he fished a lot with Dick Swan back in the day, but didn't particularly like noodle rods.

But a lot of the rigging he used I copied - matter of fact he was the person who turned me on to Daiwa SS 1300's, of which I still own 8 or 9 and love. He invited a buddy of mine and me to fish a particular run with him on Halloween day, put up with our dumb jokes, told a few of his own, and very politely tailed a 36" buck steelie for me. 

Great guy, great times. Saw him several times after that, from across the river or whatever (he was usually fighting a fish), and never fished with him again. The locals there held him in the highest regard.


----------



## wintrrun

Fishndude said:


> Likewise the older Russian guy who fishes from a canoe, above the coffer at Tippy.


Ah yes, crazy ivan.
For 20 years i watched him crack more than a few of Tippy's myth's.
Still good to see him throwing everything and the kitchen sink at em in the summer.


----------



## tannhd

Mike M on the Betsie. He has taught me everything I know. Every time I fish with him he seems to know everyone.


----------



## FishKilla419

wintrrun said:


> Ah yes, crazy ivan.
> For 20 years i watched him crack more than a few of Tippy's myth's.
> Still good to see him throwing everything and the kitchen sink at em in the summer.


You cannot be a Legend at Tippy unless you've went over the coffer in a canoe.
Ahh yes. Good old Ivan.
Whenever I am fishing below and I look up and the rod coming out of the canoe is doubled over. I say to myself. Dang. Every time.


----------



## thousandcasts

If you've never fished at 6th St and never got to witness an "Alonzo Experience," then you're definitely missing out. :lol:


----------



## Hoytman5

Roger That said:


> Who is the old wizard beard who plunks spawn at union st. on the boardman??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sounds like you might be talking about Steve. The guy fishes a lot, I'll give him that, but he is full of **** most of the time!


----------



## Steelheadfred

Benzie Brian on the Betsie is pretty much the par excellence, that guy can't flat fish, sorry to see that he moved out west, I will miss him. He IMO is the best angler that river may have ever seen. 

Great Stories guys!

Hutch, our local nick in our click name for Alanzo was "Down Town Leroy Brown"

Fritz


----------



## mechanical head

Danny H, Apple Dan, Prairie Dan, if you know him you will not disagree, if you dont than yeah its that guy. Dont matter what river. There are others, but when it comes to Michigan steelhead only Hojo can say hes caught more


----------



## riverman

I was wondering when Danny's name would come out. I do wonder sometimes how the "dam" men would do in other water though.


----------



## mechanical head

riverman said:


> I was wondering when Danny's name would come out. I do wonder sometimes how the "dam" men would do in other water though.


Years and years ago I wondered that also, but I've fished a lot of big water, upper Grand, Lower Grand, Big Manistee, Betsie, when he's been in my boat its hard to keep up.


----------



## toto

I'm not sure if this will qualify as they are deceased, but a couple of names that come to mind.

Jim Farley used to be THE man at the mouth of the Platte. He was 80 when he passed, and up until the year before his death, he would walk miles of beach, and come back in a little while with his limit, and that was almost every day.

There used to be another guy there as well, his name was Clyde, I think, and that guy used to wade out to the first sand bar once he went down the beach a ways. He'd throw out his offering and rest his arm on an old creel. Every once in a while he'd turn the reel handle about 1/2 a turn, and then all of a sudden he'd rear back, and FISH ON!!! I'll never forget those two, they were real characters as well, have to say I miss em both. There are others too, but for now, those will suffice.


----------



## plugger

The mouth of the pm would be Rich Maciag, esp through the ice.


----------



## mechanical head

Ice!!!! Speaking of that for the love of God please we need some to get some people of the rivers... Bluegills have it made this year.. That reminds me Tom Dirscoll, legend Bluegill slayer.. Kent County Bluegills exp....


----------



## METTLEFISH

Gotta be the Bushwack Bob on the Betsie!.......:rant:


----------



## Pinefarm

If anyone has ever seen the movie "The Right Stuff", a running joke throughout the movie is when astronaut Gordon Cooper is asked "who's the best pilot you ever saw" his response was always a snap cocky "you're looking at him!"

But then there's a scene later in the movie when he's asked the same question by reporters, hoping for that cute pat answer, but this time he pauses, reflecting on honesty, and says something to the effect of "well, there's this one guy...", making it known to the viewer that he's thinking about Chuck Yeager who was passed over, still back at Edwards Air Force Base testing jets, who WAS the best pilot he ever saw, but was still living in relative obscurity, compared to the fame of the first astronauts. But Gordon Cooper, and the other astronauts, knew that Chuck Yeager was the best, but he just wasn't the package NASA was "looking for". 

The best "private citizen" steelhead guy I ever saw is a guy whose name probably will never be mentioned on any internet forum, yet many would know him as soon as they saw him. 

If you were to ask many of the river guides, his boat is the one they least want to be behind, and if they are behind him, they do everything to try to get out ahead of him.


----------



## riverbob

thousandcasts said:


> If you've never fished at 6th St and never got to witness an "Alonzo Experience," then you're definitely missing out. :lol:


 his full name is Alonzo Wingard, n yes he is a very good fisherman. he was the frist black steelheader down at 6th.street dam (he good at all fish n good at catching fish any wear. ps. thanks to the person's who pulled him out of the river when he was floating down stream after suffering a stroke.


----------



## METTLEFISH

If you fished the Betsie, 80's & 90's you probably caught fish that Lou Tipper had in his hands prior to you @ the hatchery!, hat's off to Lou, thanks for the fish.


----------



## mechanical head

Pinefarm said:


> If you were to ask many of the river guides, his boat is the one they least want to be behind, and if they are behind him, they do everything to try to get out ahead of him.


Intriguing? can you narrow down his home river? if he has one? There are so many great steelheaders around the state?


----------



## Steelheadfred

METTLEFISH said:


> Gotta be the Bushwack Bob on the Betsie!.......:rant:


A classic

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ESOX

I have only met him a few times. Never fished with him, but I have heard a lot of stories of the prowess of Leon Hanson from guys I know can catch plenty of fish in their own right.


----------



## smokepole

> Danny H, Apple Dan, Prairie Dan, if you know him you will not disagree, if you dont than yeah its that guy. Dont matter what river. There are others, but when it comes to Michigan steelhead only Hojo can say hes caught more


----------



## quest32a

Yup, Dans name comes up often mentioned by some of those that I consider very superior steelhead fisherman. 

Also one member here whose name has not come up yet that is the fishiest person I have ever seen. One day at 6th st I landed 15 or so in an afternoon. I was feeling quite proud of myself. Spoke with this member and asked how many he hooked. He told me only about 50. He said it was a decent day. My jaw dropped. His rod was doubled over every time I looked all day. 

He guides now though.

Hanson comes to mind as well.


----------



## fisherboy

Steelhead Wayne in owen sound best steelhead fisherman in the north.


----------



## Alpha Buck

fisherboy said:


> Steelhead Wayne in owen sound best steelhead fisherman in the north.


Wayne is definitely up there! I loved listening to his BC stories of how he used to show up to the Thompson and put clinics on for the locals while heavily intoxicated.:lol:

Danny for sure, he always has a rabbit to pull out of his hat.


----------



## itchn2fish

If anyone fishes Oceana County's Stony Lk Channnel or Hart Dam or the Muskegon pier often enough they have seen or know Glen Crowe, a great man who calls to the steelies saying, "here fishy, fishy fishy". 
Then there is one of my brothers named Kurt Nummerdor that we all call "Buzz". It is a rare day that I can outfish him. He fishes more than any one person should be allowed and I _hate_ him . He calls to the steelies like a trout-hound with the cry of "Trowooooooooooooooooooooooot"!!! The license plate on his land Rover also is "Trowoooot".
Next on my list would be Alex Bettinghouse, known here as the "Trout King". He can really find 'em in both skinny & wide water and knows how to present his offerings in a manner that entices bites. He is a severe Trout Addict. His statement "The Best Head Is Steelhead" rings true.


----------



## steelbakk

If you've fished the Pentwater, PM, Muskegon you have probably ran into Jeremy Alvesteffer. Best fisherman I've ever stood next to. He can catch steelhead out of a puddle on the side of the road. Wins Johnson's & Pappies tournament almost every year. He is just flat out good....


----------



## Fishslayer5789

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


>


Who is that goofy B*****d? Isn't he famous for falling off of boats?:lol:


----------



## RAD FISH

:: Danny Hale is a Steelhead God and good fishing friend of mine. It really is sad to see Alonzo In a wheel chair now days but he is for sure a legend at 6st. He was fish'n there when the first salmon where planted.

:: OK my vote goes to the man Quest mentioned who's name has not came up yet but gave props. to others in this tread. He is a guide now but like I said before this dude could catch a steelhead out of a mud puddle. Man he used to piss another very good fishermen off who is very competitive Kieth Snarey. I won't mention his name either. I think I'll go take a Cat Knapp now. I can gladly say they are both good friends of mine also.

:: Oh and to who every said it, Danny does just fine away from the dams.:lol:


----------



## Trout King

Dan H. is the best steelhead fisherman I have met. I've had the pleasure to fish with him a lot since I started. A lot of what I learned about steelheading was from him. His knowledge and experience is evident. The things he manages to create that make steelhead bite are fishing genius. And he can flat out fish any water...he could pry pull one from a puddle after a flood.
He is a fisherman who doesn't feel the need to beat his chest or draw attention to himself either, just goes about his business in his own quiet way .

Dan himself has even spoken pretty highly of another member of this site, who is now a guide so I guess with the original parameters of the thread this person can't be mentioned,lol.  I heard he's pretty good at Gettin' Bit.

Suprised I haven't heard Jim Bedford brought up from any of the Lansing guys...


----------



## riverman

RAD FISH said:


> ::
> 
> :: Oh and to who every said it, Danny does just fine away from the dams.:lol:


The first time I ever saw Danny I said who is this dude with upside down reels. After about fifteen minutes I asked again, WHO IS THIS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!! 

There are also some VERY good yarn fishermen(Steelhead Ted, Bombcast) and plug pullers(D Roller,J Hunter) out there that have hot hands as well.


----------



## RAD FISH

:: Buck mangler!!!


----------



## Bulletproof

riverman said:


> The first time I ever saw Danny I said who is this dude with upside down reels. After about fifteen minutes I asked again, WHO IS THIS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are also some VERY good yarn fishermen(Steelhead Ted, Bombcast) and plug pullers(D Roller,J Hunter) out there that have hot hands as well.


Yeah Ted can fish, although every time I fished in New York, Ohio and PA with him I handed him his ass!!!! hahaha.....He's good. Never fished with BC, but I know a guy who has and he's legit as well, so wouldn't expect him to keep lesser company...

I don't fish steel much anymore, but back in the day I did for about 15 hard years.  Over that time, I've met some Canuck pinners who were flat out evil when it came to fishing. Some of the hard core guys who fish Ont. tribs, like the Maitland, Saugeen, Notty, etc....are an entirely different culture/discipline of fishing.

Guys that can fish all around the great lakes basin and consistently put up good numbers are a rare breed. Sure, I can name a ton of MI guides who can fish, but unfortunately they are primarily one trick ponies. Put them on different water and they fold. There's a good number of guides out there, especially in MI, that simply are not good sticks.

Good thread btw.


----------



## jerrob

Ok, he's been kinda mentioned by quest, rad fish and others. If I could learn what this dude has forgot about steelhead, I'd be a better angler. The sh#t I've personaly seen him do is unreal. He calls lies in miles of river, and catches'em when others arent. Hell this post makes me wanna meet the other guys mentioned in it as well. Great topic Fred. To this mystery guy, doc says bicept is fully detatched, if I keep fishing with ya, I'll never pitch in the majors.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude

I had the honor of meeting Danny Hale, many moons ago, in GR. Great guy, and fishes some very cool reels. :coolgleam

I have to put it out there - the guy who turned me on to Steelhead fishing has been around forever - he is in Florida for the winter right now. John Collins. He may not be as well known as the aforementioned folks, but he repped Claybanks rods, and has fished with Hojo, Swan, Bob Maier, Kenny Darwin, and all the other old boys. He used to win a good share of the tournaments he fished, but pretty much just fishes to catch a fish, or three, anymore. He knows the Big River, and Little River as well as anyone around. He and John Wesley used bobbers when only kids used bobbers, for panfish. Hats off, John. Looking forward to next fall.


----------



## deadbait

jerrob said:


> Ok, he's been kinda mentioned by quest, rad fish and others. If I could learn what this dude has forgot about steelhead, I'd be a better angler. The sh#t I've personaly seen him do is unreal. He calls lies in miles of river, and catches'em when others arent. Hell this post makes me wanna meet the other guys mentioned in it as well. Great topic Fred. To this mystery guy, doc says bicept is fully detatched, if I keep fishing with ya, I'll never pitch in the majors.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


First guy I thought of as well.


----------



## troutguy26

Well this guy is unnamed and probaly noone knows him but its where i learned the ropes for steelhead fishin. This guys a fool to hes always got some kinda crazy ***** goin on but will always produce fish no matter what. Last time i seen him he was on the side of an unmentionable with about a 6ft ugly stik combo from walmart with a pile of fish on the bank.


----------



## MI MAN

Fishndude said:


> If Bobber Bill is the guy who slams Steelhead with a centerpin up at Tippy dam, then I consider him to be a local legend up there. Likewise the older Russian guy who fishes from a canoe, above the coffer at Tippy. They catch tons of fish, and are there more than just about anybody.
> 
> Bobby Mayer @ Grand Haven pier is pretty well known.
> 
> I will throw in Ausable Steelhead on the Ausable. He isn't there as much as he was when he lived in Bay City, but has become a local legend over the years, for his knowledge of the river, and ability to pull fish when others get blanked.


Bobber bill has taught me a a lot about float fishin with a pin. He may not even know it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldrank

If there is a hole that holds water my clan knows whos gonna put fish on the bank. Dusk till dawn. Sleeping on the bank in below freezing temps. Go home egg cookers. lol:lol:


----------



## bombcast

Steelhead Ted isn't Ted Voise out of Dayton, whom I also know and is an amazing indicator fisherman. Steelhead Ted is Ted B. out of Holland - runs a Lowe roughneck sled, always has a springer spaniel on board. He's a jack of all trades and a master of a couple. You'd be damn hard pressed to put more fish over the gunwhales than him, considering all his time spent grouse hunting, etc. I basically quit when he was coming into his own, and now ride his coattails because I have too much going on at work and at home. He's the one guy I know who I could point a finger at and say " you should guide", knowing damn well he'd say "screw you - diaper changing is for pimps and whores".


----------



## bombcast

I loves me some Jim Bedford. I've know Jim for a long time, witnessed enough of his beatdowns to know that he's the best at what he does. 

Most remarkable was his wading skills- there were a number of days at 6th St. when we were lucky to make it out to center run when he not only did that , 20 years our senior, but hammered across the tailout and up the other side and beat ass by himself at the top of the east side all by his lonesome. Sick stuff like running 10 casts in a row, when we were fighting and scratching just to get on top of a rock to cast and make a drift without drowning.


----------



## Bulletproof

bombcast said:


> Steelhead Ted isn't Ted Voise out of Dayton, whom I also know and is an amazing indicator fisherman.


Yeah, that was who I thought he meant. Don't know the Ted from Holland..... You've fished with Joe W. right?


----------



## johnnie555

Lon Bush, taught me everything I know about steelhead fishing. He used to teach a fly tying class at CMU a few yrs ago. Was my gym teacher before that. Had to have had the best gym teacher there was! How many other gym teachers teach ya how to fillet some steelhead right in the gym, during "gym class" lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bombcast

Bulletproof said:


> Yeah, that was who I thought he meant. Don't know the Ted from Holland..... You've fished with Joe W. right?


years ago.


----------



## M. Tonello

Great thread guys. I am honored that I know a good number of the gentlemen who were mentioned. I notice that someone brought up Jim Bedford- there's an article in the January copy of Salmon Trout Steelheader magazine where he discusses the fact that he's caught over 9,000 steelhead. I'm going to have to live to be 200 years old if I'm going to make that number...


----------



## mechanical head

That article on Bedford losing his classic rod and reel, right after Jim Lyons snapped that picture of his twenty pound steelhead is a Salmon and Steelhead favorite.. Only to have caught / snagged the rod a few weeks after it was pulled from his arms, just awesome. 
Funny thing fishing legends, there are just so many under the radar fishing machines out there, it just humbles ya some days, Ive gained a lot in twenty plus years, but Ive also learned there is Always something more, somebody who knows something I havent seen or done and its just awesome. 
Whats fun for me is reminiscing when I see and hear so many stories about rivers, techniques, certain locations and spots Ive been, in a way I wish I had more time to be there, but knowing at one time I was, is just as well, and knowing there are so many new locations and rivers just keeps the fire burning.. 
Having said that and like most years trying to start the new years out on a positive note I spent some time on a local river new years day were it all started for me in the late 80s. After landing a couple steelhead and a couple local residents, I broke the rod down and started walking back when I ran into a couple guys from another state. It was there first time on this water and I shared a couple thoughts, which turned out to be a fish on for one of the guys, they had the right gear, technique, they were just missing the spot.. Anyway long story short is, it was fun learning a few things on their home water, a couple neat tricks theyve done, I wish now I maybe would have chatted longer but I was headed for the deer stand one last time last season. A neat day, on a heavily pressured river that I over look from time to time nowadays 
Just a shout out to those who wont, another legend Big Fish John.. and for those who know, would crazy Larry qualify for being a legend?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Who is that goofy B*****d? Isn't he famous for falling off of boats?:lol:


Indeed. More like Infamous! :lol:


----------



## RAD FISH

mechanical head said:


> :: Yes for sure a legend for being crazy. But yes old Crazy Larry can and does put up some very impressive numbers on a consistent basis. He is also one of Danny Hale's best fish'n partners. Man I need to get up and see that crazy mf'r one of these days.
> 
> 
> P.S. Larry's bark is way worse than his bit. And Bark he will, a lot.


----------



## Boozer

If you measure guys simply for their fishiness, I don't think I have ever met anyone fishier than my buddy Dave Pinczkowski, he puts up numbers most bait fisherman can't with a swung fly and he was likely the first guy to ever really begin swinging flies with a two hander here in the Great Lakes too...

Greg Knapp is one fishy guy too, my guess is he passed a mere "mere being a joke" 9,000 steelhead landed a LONG time ago...

I know and fish with so many good sticks, tough to call anyone a legend these days, everyone is getting over 500 steelhead a year these days...


----------



## METTLEFISH

Big numbers are great, but you have to look at hours invested / ratios too. It's the guys that walk on down to hole and jam three or four fish when "they aint bitin" has been the montra for the day. Hojo, Bedford & others can just plain predict a lie, detect or provoke a take better than most.


----------



## Boozer

METTLEFISH said:


> Big numbers are great, but you have to look at hours invested / ratios too. It's the guys that walk on down to hole and jam three or four fish when "they aint bitin" has been the montra for the day. Hojo, Bedford & others can just plain predict a lie, detect or provoke a take better than most.


Definitely, some people are just plain "fishy"...

My original post came off totally the wrong way, why I deleted over half of it, home sick, all doaped up on cold meds, can't think straight enough to make sense, even worse than normal 

I did get quite a kick out of many of the nicknames mentioned in this thread! Sitting here reading this thread was a lot more enjoyable than the daytime TV I suffered through all day, rather be workin...


----------



## Roger That

I only fish about 3-4 days a week... My old lady hates it but most of the time I just go for a few hours before she wakes up ( late sleeper) or a few hours while she's out. I used to even lie about what I was doing so I could fish more, or longer. Oops...


----------



## riverman

bombcast said:


> Kids, marriage and careers are major buzzkills when it comes to time on the river. Either one of the above suffers, or fishing time suffers, there's just no way around it.
> 
> I've seen plenty of blown marriages, but fortunately no blown careers or father/child relationships in the loose group of steelheaders I know. If you're single and love steelheading, my best advice is go every single moment that you can, because there's roadblocks aplenty in your future.


The rewards are greater though down the road you describe.


----------



## REG

The Bomber is right, but, there are a few bright spots here and there to get you out on the water. Hey, everyday counts, right?

One is to take her with. Usually works better at the girl friend stage, or at least, at that point you can get somewhat of an idea at that point how she will look at it in terms of the relationship. Also, she just might enjoy it, though she might get good enough to trounce you here and there...or more. :lol::lol::lol:

My wife used to fish with me quite often. I guess, if anything, she learned that when we go to fish, that's what we do and not end up in a bar, casino, etc.

Also, seems like days in the field with the kids sometimes don't count, or not nearly as much as days when you go with the buds or by yourself. Besides, in both of these circumstances, you have the benefit of seeing your wife catch her first (fill in the blank), seeing the excitment on your kid's face catching their first, or tenth, or hundreth (fill in the blank), and that's all priceless stuff.

Careers, we'll, the bright side is it's nice to have money for fishing trips/vacations and the all important "stuff". Besides, for some guys, for example, in sales or some type of customer service with the right territory and schedule, get more time on the water than when they would spending days at the home office.

Kind of how it goes.


----------



## scoot

"Wiggler" Rick Damore, who is good friends with Benzie Brian, is a darn good fisherman. Id hate to have been fishing homestead back in the 80's and seen their vehicles in the parking lot


----------



## Steelheadfred

scoot said:


> "Wiggler" Rick Damore, who is good friends with Benzie Brian, is a darn good fisherman. Id hate to have been fishing homestead back in the 80's and seen their vehicles in the parking lot


Damore is a hell of a guy, a really good angler not just Sal, Steel, I've learned alot from him, one of the nicest drifts around, and man can he dig a bucket of bugs...



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpmaster

I know this is off topic but since it steered towards kids, family and responsibility I will chime in.... IF I could only know what I knew now 15 years ago! Before the Wife, the kids, the mortgage, the car payments, the corporate career, the housework, the honeydoos, the chores, just all of the responsibilities!!!!! Oh well, it is honestly ALL worth it!!!
Now I can pass it on to the little ones and they just benefit from less of a learning curve!!!! 

My 4 year old goofball son with his fist steelie he fought himself this fall, the excitement he was beaming still is ingrained into my memory banks....









My 9 year old daughter with her first King, watching her fight that was awesome!


----------



## Boozer

Those are great pics, anyone who takes a kid fishing is a legend in my book...


----------



## Carpmaster

steelbakk said:


> If you've fished the Pentwater, PM, Muskegon you have probably ran into Jeremy Alvesteffer. Best fisherman I've ever stood next to. He can catch steelhead out of a puddle on the side of the road. Wins Johnson's & Pappies tournament almost every year. He is just flat out good....


Yeah I've always wondered about that dude, he is one fishy guy.


----------



## thousandcasts

I have twin boys that are now 8 years old. I took them up north this past fall for their first "salmon camp." I'll tell you what, we had a ball! I had them up there for four days and the best part was when they started getting the program down so much that all I had to do was sit back, drink coffee and let them do their thing. 

These are two of my fave pics because this was a true "tag team" fish. Nathan hooked it by himself and fought it, then his brother got the net and netted it by himself. All I did was take pictures and coach. Of all the salmon that got caught this past fall, that one fish is still the one that means the most to me. I think half of the northern region heard me hooting and hollering and high fiving my little guys, "that's right...that's my boys...that's how we get it done!" Proud father indeed! :lol:


----------



## Trout King

I love seeing kidsd wih smiles after catching fish!

Took my 2 yr old out last week during the warmer weather. I was rummaging in the garage organizing my fishing stuff when he grabbed his 'Cars' pole and stated he wanted to go fishing. I hit a local spot where we could walk in for easy access. He landed a couple smolts that I hooked for him. He proudly reeled in the first one and promplty grabbed it, probably squeezing the life out of it. We ventured a short walk where I knew there could be a steelie. I hooked onto a big fish and gave him the rod, helping him fight the fish (hard for a 2 yr old with a 9 ft rod), he tried to turn the reel, the fish jumped twice and found some logs. After it broke off I looked at him and he was smiling and laughing. He looked up and said, "Daddy, fish was flying". That is my favorite memory of the year by far.


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Fishndude said:


> :lol: good old five rod Bob. I've only fished the GH pier, But a couple of names come to mind.
> 
> Graham Wasson: I'm pretty sure He lives on the pier, god only know how many jobs he's gone through because they got in the way of fishing.
> 
> Zach Cooper: (member of the site) always seems to be able to find the fish regardless.
> 
> Stacy, The Dilley (sp?) Brothers (members) and a couple of older gentlemen that I've only had the privilege to talk to a couple of times, I'm pretty sure one of their names is Tom Fricano. Not positive though.
> 
> All of these people have been great mentors for me, helping me through the learning curve etc. And every year I seem to do better than the last. so a big thank you to all those mentioned above, plus a few others.


----------



## scoot

> Graham Wasson: I'm pretty sure He lives on the pier, god only know how many jobs he's gone through because they got in the way of fishing.


HAHAHA. I remember being out there one day and Graham had to leave mid morn to go to his job. He came back in the afternoon because he got fired from his lifeguard job for sleeping :lol:


----------



## TK81

TTT.

Been sick for a few days now and not able to get out on the ice. Stumbled on this old thread and thought some might enjoy the trip down memory lane. I did.

I kind of forgot about a few of these members. Wonder where they are now.


----------



## stickbow shooter

The best steelhead fishermen I knew we're Bob Kussabob and Don Johnson from Fisherman's Headquarters in Wellston. I was good friends with Don but haven't seen him in a few years. These guys slayed the fish.


----------



## rippin lip

Ivan is still Rippin Lip above the coffer almost daily! There’s an avid guy named Dave who’s up there almost daily too gettin em!


----------



## Ojh

Dave Kaine on the Manistee could catch steelhead in a toilet bowl, he retire a few years back and I sure do miss seein him on the river.


----------



## rippin lip

Couple of legends in their own mind are T Bone and Snagging jack over at croton. The locals there always have good “Fish Whistle” as well!


----------



## Trout King

rippin lip said:


> Couple of legends in their own mind are T Bone and Snagging jack over at croton. The locals there always have good “Fish Whistle” as well!


Lol T Bone. He doesn't take too kindly to the non locals when they show up and out fish him.


----------



## BMARKS

Ojh said:


> Dave Kaine on the Manistee could catch steelhead in a toilet bowl, he retire a few years back and I sure do miss seein him on the river.


Dave is a long time family friend of mine, he is a great guy and was a great captain. he is making jewelry in his retirement and you can find him at craft shows and he has a website set up. sad to see benzie fishing services close after 30 years. i visited and talked with him less than a year ago, sadly the years of guiding took a tole on his lust for fishing. couldnt even get him to go plugging, even said id row the whole time haha!


----------



## BMARKS

ill nominate ole @rippin lip. you post enough pics and i have seen you on the big river enough to be legend status in my book.


----------

